

Ask HN: A new moderated email service for younger children - bigfudge

I&#x27;ve just built this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pennyred.net&#x2F; and wondered if other parents on HN would find it useful and have feedback...
======
nopcode
It would be cool if this worked for facebook.

